# Kubota BX-23- Whats it worth?



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm looking at a 2004 Kubota BX 23 tractor a guy has for sale. Do any of you have an idea what its worth? If so please let me know thankx!!!!!


specs:

2004 Kubota BX-23
22hp Diesel
112hr.s 
Hydrostatic
Front Loader
60" Mower
Back blade
Backhoe with 12" bucket
Tractor tires & a NEW set of Turf tires

Owned by a homeowner and garage kept. Almost no scratches on paint.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

I don't want to start a fight with BX owners but in my opinion it is too small for a lot of jobs. I have a Ford 1520 and it's amost a little too small but I do try to do too much with it so it's mostly my fault. It really depends on what you are trying to do with the machine. I have 2 Steiners so the BX would get little use. The back hoe is only good for very small jobs and tight spaces. My opinion only.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree its on the smaller side, but the guy is asking under $7k. So thats why I'm asking. I would use it for the rest of winter (if we even get any snow :crying:) and then during the spring for lawn installations and sell it by summer for a profit. (If there is one)


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

EGLC;507339 said:


> I agree its on the smaller side, but the guy is asking under $7k. So thats why I'm asking. I would use it for the rest of winter (if we even get any snow :crying:) and then during the spring for lawn installations and sell it by summer for a profit. (If there is one)


 That's sounds funny all of that for under 7k. ,it's like 17k new for all of that. Sounds like an great deal what county do you have to send the money to? I don't want to sound negative but the bare tractor is like 9 or 10 k alone new.( depending on your market). If for some reason that is not a scam don't ask silly questions BUY IT !!! Good Luck !!!


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

magnatrac;507424 said:


> That's sounds funny all of that for under 7k. ,it's like 17k new for all of that. Sounds like an great deal what county do you have to send the money to? I don't want to sound negative but the bare tractor is like 9 or 10 k alone new.( depending on your market). If for some reason that is not a scam don't ask silly questions BUY IT !!! Good Luck !!!


Agreed. Reminds me of the Toolcat I saw some time ago on Craigslist for $5000. (That included shipping from TX to ID and had low hours....  )


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Spudgunner;508163 said:


> Agreed. Reminds me of the Toolcat I saw some time ago on Craigslist for $5000. (That included shipping from TX to ID and had low hours....  )


Well it wasn't on craigslist so my finger are crossed. lol


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

with the year and size, this machine is worth about $13000 american, i would also disagree with the contention that this machine is not good for snowremoval, believe it or not with the speed differences i use a massey gc 2300 as a back up machine for my skid steers, and it can keep up (just no cab, brrrrrrrr)


----------

